
App Annie is expecting revenue of the global app market to pass $100B by 2020 - noodlio
http://blog.appannie.com/app-annie-releases-inaugural-mobile-app-forecast/?utm_campaign=coschedule&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=appannie
======
nostrademons
Highly misleading title. App Annie is expecting revenue _of the global app
market_ to pass $100B by 2020, not revenue _of App Annie_.

~~~
noodlio
Agreed. Updated.

